# i got my SBE dipped!



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

well after one season of owning my sbe, the barrel, trigger, and sling attachments were rusted and pitted like no other! so I took it over to active camo/ active tuning solutions in tomball to get dipped, at first i wanted to get it camo dipped but i didnt want to break the bank in doing so. so he suggested i get the barrel dipped in flat black. I must say it looks awesome!!! the before and after pics are incredible, of course the pictures i have dont really show how much rust was on it. i also ended up getting all of the internal parts soaked/coated in teflon, and went from 5 moving parts to 2. the gun looks absolutely awesome and i am one happy customer!
i will post up some pictures in a bit.


----------



## Farpiece (Apr 27, 2013)

What that set you back, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

I was about to post up to ask where I could get a pistol parkerized. Now I'm curious about price and location since I live in Magnolia.


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

www.activecamo.com owner's name is Johnny. He lives off of Mueschke Rd in Rosehill/Cypress area. His Phone# is 281-516-3537. He does awesome work. I have had several guns camo'd and he tefloned/tuned and did some great work on my 22-250 varmint. Good all around gunsmith.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I wonder why its cheaper to do flat black than camo?

I thought hydro transfer was the same process no matter what pattern you choose.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> I wonder why its cheaper to do flat black than camo?
> 
> I thought hydro transfer was the same process no matter what pattern you choose.


instead of having the whole gun dipped I just had the barrel and sling attachments done. the Teflon coating took care of all the other parts that were rusted (trigger, bolt).

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

marshhunter said:


> instead of having the whole gun dipped I just had the barrel and sling attachments done. the Teflon coating took care of all the other parts that were rusted (trigger, bolt).
> 
> KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


Ah, gotcha.

I will still keep an eye on the internals, especially that mag spring.

You just made your life a whole lot easier by dipping... now you can enjoy a longer nap after your morning hunt!


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Where's the pics????? Come on Stephen....your slacking!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

aight yall here are the pictures as promissed.. sorry it took so long ive been swamped!

BEFORE:


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

AFTER:


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

Who did the work


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Work looks really good! But were you using that poor gun as an oar in the bay?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Work looks really good! Congrats.....


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Thats one of the earlier models. Gun is quite a few years old,I miss that style. Benelli has one of the worst finishes to come off the assembly line for the price. I wish they would put the black teflon finish on from the get-go.

Looks good by the way.


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks awesome and yes they need to get a better finish on them straight from the factory


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

This tells me to stick with Beretta.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> This tells me to stick with Beretta.


Thats just crazy talk now! lol
Beretta makes a fine shotty as well.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

That's nice!!!
I need to have my Browning Satin Hunter O/U done. I believe that it's factory finish was similar to Parkerizing. After 15+ years it needs to be refinished. I too want just the flat black. 
Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

quackersmacker said:


> Work looks really good! But were you using that poor gun as an oar in the bay?


nope.. it road with no case in the boat a lot, hunted mostly salt and cleaned it by washing it off with the water hose after the weekend of hunting was over, sprayed with rem oil and that was it. im fairly rough on my stuff


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Haute Pursuit said:


> This tells me to stick with Beretta.


The Beretta finish isn't much better...

Gun looks great!


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

marshhunter said:


> nope.. it road with no case in the boat a lot, hunted mostly salt and cleaned it by washing it off with the water hose after the weekend of hunting was over, sprayed with rem oil and that was it. im fairly rough on my stuff


Remind me not to let you borrow my stuff. j/j But that is pretty rough. Your shotgun is not a fishing reel made of plastic and brass. Fresh water will do a number on your gun as well. The coating does look good though. Will be interested to see how long it will take before your gun is rusted up as before.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

cgerace19 said:


> Remind me not to let you borrow my stuff. j/j But that is pretty rough. Your shotgun is not a fishing reel made of plastic and brass. Fresh water will do a number on your gun as well. The coating does look good though. Will be interested to see how long it will take before your gun is rusted up as before.


wont happen this time, its the same as having a camo finish. the reciever is aluminum and the internals are all teflon coated and the remaining stuff has been dipped.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Very simple solution to saltwater corrosion is to prevent it no matter the gun finish. 

Break-Free CLP is very good. Plain water cleanup after hunting - very damp -almost dripping cloth, dry thoroughly with clean soft cloth and then apply a liberal coat of Break-Free. Let it air dry and hit it again the next day. Clean the same way inside every couple trips except with action spray cleaner and quick mist of Break-Free. Twenty years on a couple Remington 11-87s with matte-blued finish and no rust.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Very simple solution to saltwater corrosion is to prevent it no matter the gun finish.
> 
> Break-Free CLP is very good. Plain water cleanup after hunting - very damp -almost dripping cloth, dry thoroughly with clean soft cloth and then apply a liberal coat of Break-Free. Let it air dry and hit it again the next day. Clean the same way inside every couple trips except with action spray cleaner and quick mist of Break-Free. Twenty years on a couple Remington 11-87s with matte-blued finish and no rust.


You could do the same exact thing with a SBE, it'll look like junk after the first season, If you hunt often. The finish is that poor on them. I've had 5 Benelli products and they all have had issues with the finish on the recievers and barrels. Maybe its the salt,but I've had Remington and Beretta shotguns that did very well.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Rem Oil is junk. I have had much better results spraying Corrosion X (Red) on my gun. The salt ate my Rem 887 from the inside out. The bore is crazy pitted from loading shells with wet hands. Switched to a Benelli (which has a chromed bore) and have no issues. Agree the the Benelli factory finish comes off a little easily.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

sea sick said:


> You could do the same exact thing with a SBE, it'll look like junk after the first season, If you hunt often. The finish is that poor on them. I've had 5 Benelli products and they all have had issues with the finish on the recievers and barrels. Maybe its the salt,but I've had Remington and Beretta shotguns that did very well.


I will say the finish on my gun has held up well. I won't say anything about how the performance of it was last season. sad3sm


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

mlinger said:


> I will say the finish on my gun has held up well. I won't say anything about how the performance of it was last season. sad3sm


Don't you shoot a Browning? 2 hunts a year will keep any finish looking brand spankin new :brew:


----------

